# DIRECTV and Tivo Launch new HD DVR



## QSCSTech (Jan 7, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=138443
I know this is in the HD forum but it fits here too


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

to all of the adamant naysayers...all I have to say is....


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

no way!



Way!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I think there are snowball fights happening in Hell. :up: :up: Is Liberty in control of D* now? Reupert never allowed this to happen.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

Yep like the Eagles CD from years ago "When Hell Freezes Over"!!! This is fantastic news for TiVo fans.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> I think there are snowball fights happening in Hell. :up: :up: Is Liberty in control of D* now? Reupert never allowed this to happen.


I better go find my parka, 'cause if hell just froze over, Texas can't be far behind.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I know one thing, I'm not going to be first in line to shell out $800 for a D HDTIVO like last time!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

The unanswered question is will it be Tivo full featured or will DTV force it to be dumbed down?


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

Another question - can current HDTiVo accounts be closed with no penalty to make the move BACK to D'TV?


----------



## stefanis (Dec 3, 2007)

Well that it then. As soon as this new thing is availible, I'm switching to HD. Got no reason not to now.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm sooo glade I waited to get the directv HD, or worse..switched to cable. Just gotta make my current tivos last till then..


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh wow! I may actually go HD!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

stefanis said:


> Well that it then. As soon as this new thing is availible, I'm switching to HD. Got no reason not to now.


Me too. I'm so happy with this news


----------



## kennedy (Aug 16, 2006)

Holy Toledo!!! I can't believe they have listened to their customers demands. I left D* in November of 06' over their HR20 fiasco. I can't wait to come back home. Greatest technology news of the year IMHO. Fantastic!


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

zalusky said:


> The unanswered question is will it be Tivo full featured or will DTV force it to be dumbed down?


Even a dumbed down version will be twice as good as DirecTV's current model.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Wow. I certainly didn't see THAT coming... I'm glad to see it - and I know my wife will be too!


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

This is a good day.

I got PM'd this morning telling me the news and I thought my leg was being pulled...


----------



## markbox (May 3, 2004)

Fantastic news! I've liked my HR21-700 HD DVR and may well keep it
but will definitely add an HD-DirecTiVo when it is available.


----------



## direfan (Jun 28, 2002)

gamo62 said:


> Even a dumbed down version will be twice as good as DirecTV's current model.


You got that right.


----------



## John in Cal (Jun 20, 2003)

This is good news, I'd like to know if it'll have DLB, and will there be a trade in program for existing HR 20 or 21 owners?


----------



## Sevenfeet (Jun 24, 2000)

Stunning news. That being said, will things be different this time? Are things like HMO and other network features on the table? Will Tivo be able to do software upgrades on a schedule close to the Cablecard units?

I left DirecTV because their Tivo policy was embarassing. This news gives hope, but we won't see product until this time next year at the earliest.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I know one thing, I'm not going to be first in line to shell out $800 for a D HDTIVO like last time!


Ditto. Not going to be an early adopter and pay big $$ for something that will be basically free with a 2 year sub a few months later.


----------



## TechDreamer (Jan 27, 2002)

Misleading title. This product has not been "Launched".


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Sevenfeet said:


> Stunning news. That being said, will things be different this time? Are things like HMO and other network features on the table? Will Tivo be able to do software upgrades on a schedule close to the Cablecard units?
> 
> I left DirecTV because their Tivo policy was embarassing. This news gives hope, but we won't see product until this time next year at the earliest.


The press release mentions new features like the standalones have, including Kid Zone and Swivel search. I hope we get the full offerings. Will be easier on Tivo in that they won't have so many different versions of the software to maintain.


----------



## Rocko62580 (Sep 26, 2006)

I have been waiting to buy a Tivo for years. I wasn't happy with the HD channels cable offered, but I didn't want Dish or Direct Tv because they didn't offer a Tivo. This changed all that. I have instantly become a Direct Tv customer!



QSCSTech said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=138443
> I know this is in the HD forum but it fits here too


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I will finally have a reason to upgrade from my DSR6000!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TechDreamer said:


> Misleading title. This product has not been "Launched".


Party pooper....


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Here's another story on it. It's not expected out until the second half of next year.

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/DirecTV-To-Offer-MPEG4-HD-TiVO-97445

Plenty of time to make shelf space.


----------



## diecastdude (Aug 14, 2008)

I had to check the date. Yep its September 3 not April 1 Hooray!!


----------



## ggardener (Mar 17, 2004)

Does anyone know how I can sign up to be a beta tester of this new unit?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

I will buy one once I can Zipper it and add TivoWebPlus...


----------



## pcsperson (Oct 23, 2004)

I am so glad this is happening. I remember getting a post card from DTV a year ago saying that Tivo was not done, and this is proof it isn't.

Here are the links

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hfeWhR7NR2bMcNgraw9iZyBZuRdAD92VFQ0G0
http://blogs.reuters.com/mediafile/2008/09/03/tivo-ceo-subscribers-will-come/
http://www.reuters.com/article/rbssCommunicationsEquipment/idUSN0349496820080903


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

MRV? I'm in if so... If not, pass. Extraction would help too. 

Update - oh well: "DIRECTV will pay a substantially higher monthly fee for households using the new high definition DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo than the fees for previously deployed DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo service. DIRECTV will continue to pay the current monthly fee for all households using only the previously deployed DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo service."

Nevermind. Might as well go cable and get a real HD picture then.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

ggardener said:


> Does anyone know how I can sign up to be a beta tester of this new unit?


In the past, TiVo has had registrations on their website...


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Yay!! I was fearing/loathing the day that if I were to still stick w/DirecTV when I went high def that I'd have to use their crap PVR. Too bad the wait is kinda long.

I wonder if this means they might resume selling standard def Series 2 DirecTivos. That would help w/TiVo staying as an operating concern.


----------



## rook (Jun 16, 2003)

> DIRECTV will pay a substantially higher monthly fee for households using the new high definition DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo than the fees for previously deployed DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo service. DIRECTV will continue to pay the current monthly fee for all households using only the previously deployed DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo service. The fees paid by DIRECTV are subject to monthly minimum payments that escalate during the term of the agreement starting in 2010 and those minimum payments are substantially higher than in the prior agreement. On an annual basis, we will continue to defer a portion of these fees as a non-refundable credit to fund mutually agreed development, with excess development work to be funded up-front by DIRECTV subject to limited future fee credits.


Fraking legal speak.... WTF does this mean?

I currently own a HDVR2 and a HR20, so If I upgrade the HDVR2 to the new HD Directivo, would I still just pay the "DVR" fee, or are they going to hit me with a $12.99 a month Tivo fee?

Rook


----------



## ScubaCat3 (May 19, 2005)

Good gracious - this is the best news I've heard all week!

On DirecTV site ..

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4900010


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

2H 2009 is a ways away, but yeah, this is pretty good news.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Nobody knows what the pricing will be like. I doubt that you'd pay a fee to TiVo, but you will almost certainly pay a higher DVR fee to DirecTV.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

rook said:


> Fraking legal speak.... WTF does this mean?
> 
> I currently own a HDVR2 and a HR20, so If I upgrade the HDVR2 to the new HD Directivo, would I still just pay the "DVR" fee, or are they going to hit me with a $12.99 a month Tivo fee?
> 
> Rook


That appears to say that DirecTV owes TiVo more per month for a DirecTV user that has a new DTiVo-HD than they do for a DirecTV user that has an old HR10-250 or DTiVo-SD.

So TiVo gets more money. But how that translates into DirecTV's fees to their customers is anyones guess. (Theoretically they could take a hit to their margin and not charge any more than normal for the new box, or they could pass almost the whole TiVo cost+some premium. Who knows)


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I expect it will be the same business model as the "Comcast TiVo", an added monthly fee paid to DirecTV.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

A whole year to wait plenty of time for interest in this product to become very, very stale. Also, I hope the experience with the new DTiVo will not mirror that of the Comcast TiVo.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

With fading hope, I've continued to check this site nearly every day since Malone took over in January. Better late than never. My fantasies of this announcement included an extension to 2015, an extra few dollars a month and a new box within 6 months. Al close to a dream come true as I've had in a long, long time. 
Hopefully my 10-250 can last another year.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

Wow, it's finally happened.

Okay, I'll stick it out with my HR10-250 boxes for the time being. (I was on the verge of defecting to Comcast.) But DirecTV had better honor the lifetime TiVo subscriptions. If they don't, that could end up being a deal-breaker (depending on whether Verizon FiOS is available in my area by then).

And of course, the software implementation needs to be solid. I wish that TiVo were developing the hardware.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Rowsdower said:


> And of course, the software implementation needs to be solid. I wish that TiVo were developing the hardware.


This says that they are:

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2008/09/03/tivo-rekindles-an-old-flame.aspx


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I think that MF misinterpreted what was announced. The press release clearly says it is a "TiVo service" for "DirecTV HD boxes".


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

stevel said:


> I think that MF misinterpreted what was announced. The press release clearly says it is a "TiVo service" for "DirecTV HD boxes".


DIRECTV and TiVo to Launch New HD DIRECTV DVR with TiVo Service
Wednesday September 3, 7:00 am ET

EL SEGUNDO and ALVISO, Calif., Sept. 3 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- DIRECTV, Inc. (Nasdaq: DTV - News), the nation's leading satellite television service provider, and TiVo Inc. (Nasdaq: TIVO - News), the creator of and a leader in television services for digital video recorders (DVR), announced today that they have extended their current agreement, which includes the development, marketing and distribution of a *new HD DIRECTV DVR *featuring the TiVo® service, as well as the extension of mutual intellectual property arrangements.

Under the terms of the non-exclusive arrangement, DIRECTV and TiVo will work together to develop a version of the TiVo® service for DIRECTV's broadband-enabled HD DVR platform. The product will support the latest TiVo and DIRECTV features and services, including TiVo's Universal Swivel Search and TiVo KidZone. TiVo will develop the *new HD DVR* for an expected launch in the second half of 2009.

DIRECTV will continue to develop and offer its *own portfolio of industry leading set top boxes* as primary offerings to both new and existing customers. This new TiVo box will be offered as an alternative choice to those DIRECTV customers who would like to add TiVo to a full line up of DIRECTV services.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I think it is too early to say really, but traditionally, the TiVo powered DirecTV DVRs were physically TiVo hardware with DirecTV tuners stuck on, rather than the theoretical DirecTV DVRs that happen to run TiVo software.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Ok, I reread the press release and I had been focusing on these words:

"Under the terms of the non--exclusive arrangement, DIRECTV and TiVo will work together to develop *a version of the TiVo® service for DIRECTV's broadband-enabled HD DVR platform*.

I wonder which it will be...


----------



## markbox (May 3, 2004)

They probably don't know at this point. I would think they
would want to be able to do both (offer the TiVo software
on the DirecTV hardware and offer a completely TiVo based
platform). I suspect that porting the TiVo software to the 
DirecTV hardware will be more difficult than adding the MPEG4
decoding capability to the existing TiVo hardware. Since they
won't know till they try they may be reluctant to announce 
in detail their customer offerings.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

What does it mean to be a "TiVo-based platform"? The S2 DTiVos were derived from the in-progress S2 hardware base, which had always been intended as a reference platform for other CE manufacturers. We know how that worked out. TiVo doesn't want to be in the hardware business - TiVo software is the "secret sauce".

I don't see any real advantage in TiVo developing yet another hardware platform, though I suppose it could be based on TiVoHD. But since this announcement surprised me, I have to admit that I just don't know what TiVo and DirecTV plan to do here. I would seriously doubt, however, that they're going to do BOTH. That would just be silly.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Hmmmm, you could interpret that statement to mean that TiVo is developing software for the current HR20 and HR21 platforms. Or maybe for the upcoming HR22 (HR23?). Then people with HR20s, like me, could go back to TiVo without having additional hardware cost. Only the added TiVo cost.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, that is how I interpreted it. Also, Dave Zatz, who is usually reliable on such things, indicated this is how it would work. I don't know of anything fundamental in the hardware that would prevent such a thing from working.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I remember way back when the HR20 was introduced the question was asked why it couldn't use a TiVo interface. I don't remember if there was any reason given why not.


----------



## Paul_PDX (Nov 12, 2002)

I sure wouldn't expect the new hardware to be the HR20/21 variety.
News corp makes those boxes and they would keep wanting a cut but if it is I hope the only problems with those boxes are the software -- I have never had a DVR with so many issues as the HR21.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Um, no, News Corp. does not make the boxes. Neither does NDS. Manufacturers include PACE, Thomson and Samsung.


----------



## DirecTivoBliss (Feb 16, 2003)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 11, 2002)

My understanding is based on a statement by Jim Denney, vice president of product marketing at TiVo (which I read in this article).



> In fact, the DVR hardware will be produced by DirecTV. TiVo's Denney said, "We're working closely with them on the design, but it's their hardware and the TiVo software."


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

This is just fantastic. I can't wait to have TiVo control my TV in my HD room again.


----------



## hauntedsoul (Nov 25, 2006)

I cant wait to flush this pos hr20 down the crapper!!!!


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

Just imagine ! Having Directv with tivo dvr. Done. Now lets further imagine the type of dvr that will be built for this new agreement. How about a 4 tunner tivo, 2 - no 3 terabytes large (to allow for large hd content), room to room transfer on all directv tivo boxes with gigabit ethernet for FAST transfers, then allow tivo to go for portable devices... and fianlly, offer LIFETIME SERVICE at $300 or less! WOW what a world that would be!!!

Kumbya my lord, kumbyaaaaaaaaa. Kumbya my lord, kumbyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... 
And the world was good once again...


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

WOOHOO man I cant wait to trash this HR20, the software SUCKS and its SLOW!!! I still have my hr10-250 and dsr6000/7000 up and runing


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The HR20 is slow compared to an HR10? Is this "opposite day"?


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

stevel said:


> The HR20 is slow compared to an HR10? Is this "opposite day"?


UH no, the HR20 is a daw IMO compared to the HR10. The 30 sec skip i slow, menu response is slow, deleting shows is slow, did I say its SLOW and SUX????


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You said it, but that hasn't been my impression nor that of most others. In fact, the speed of the HR2x is often called out as an advantage compared to the HR10. I have both, so I see this daily. I almost never see "Please Wait" on the HR2x, whereas it is a frequent occurrence on the TiVo.

I know opinions differ on the "goodness" of the HR2x DVRs and you are entitled to yours.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

Yeah, I love my HR-10, but speedy it isn't. It's an absolute dog compared to an HR-20. And that's not including changing Season Pass priorities...when you see that Please Wait, This will take a Minute... you know it's time to go make a sandwich.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Mark W said:


> Yeah, I love my HR-10, but speedy it isn't. It's an absolute dog compared to an HR-20. And that's not including changing Season Pass priorities...when you see that Please Wait, This will take a Minute... you know it's time to go make a sandwich.


That's the biggest improvement about my HR21. Modifying *anything* on the SP list on the HR10 was teeth-hurtingly slow.

(I had a period when I truly hated my HR20, but I think that was a bad hardware issue, my HR21 has been reliable aside from the "sometimes all MPEG4 channels are black after loss of signal due to rain fade" problem, which is only a problem if I'm away from home for a while)


----------



## snoop (Oct 10, 2002)

One of the guys over at dbstalk claims to have talked to some super secret folks at directv who told him that the current HR platforms will NOT run the tivo s/w.

My experience with the HR has been lousy. I went from a bunch of series ones to a couple of directivos and finally bit the bullet and went over to the HR20's.

I *have* found the HR to be slower than the tivo at many things. The season pass reprioritization is much faster since it doesnt redo the todo list on the spot. The dang menus often take forever to come up and sometimes the remote button presses take 2-3 seconds to get a response. A reboot seems to solve it.

I've found that with a network connected, a full 50 'series links', and heavy dual tuner recording usage the 'real time guide data/recording' model falls down, recordings dont happen with funny errors in the history log that nobody can or will explain, blank recordings and box hangs become pretty typical.

I was 90&#37; of the way to sending it all back, buying a series 3 and trying to navigate the cable morass while paying a termination fee to directv. Seems I may soon have other options.


----------



## DrAV123 (Sep 12, 2008)

I was a long time DirecTV customer (10 + years) and pulled the plug because of the whole TiVo HD fiasco.  It appeared that TIVO was never allowed to update the HD DVRs as there were never any new features or software updates to my Hughes unit. The build on the Hughes was really bad in terms of vibration from the fan. I had to add foam on the inside and sit the whole thing on a 2 inch pad of foam to reduce the noise to an acceptable level. Other than that I had no problems with the hardware.

I told the DirecTV customer retention that I was terminating service because they did not offer a TiVo unit that worked on their new HD MPEG-4 standard and I was tired of paying $$ for limited MPEG-2 service. I just installed my new TiVo HD Cable unit and Cox cable came out and installed their cable cards last night. If the new TiVo/DirecTV unit is good I may switch back when it comes out.

Aside: I actually know something about the set top industry and know some of the engineers in a local company that was helping build DirecTVs software for their own MPEG-4 HD PVR. I laughed when I first heard DirecTV announce how quickly they would launch their own HD PVR  This technology is incredibly difficult to do right and TiVo has the secret sauce. Turns out I was right as they delayed their launch by almost a year.

Disclaimer: I own a small number of TiVo shares.


----------



## DrAV123 (Sep 12, 2008)

Just a clarification. My Satellite DirecTV/TiVo unit was an HR10-250.


----------



## Joey303 (May 1, 2001)

I can't believe I'm going to be able to stick with DirecTV and still have TiVo HD. This is the best news in a long, long time, as I was THISCLOSE to going with Comcast.


----------



## DrAV123 (Sep 12, 2008)

Finally, building a quality user interface that is consistent is hell. Building a User Interface that is consistent, easy to use, useful, and makes sense on an incredibly complex product is damm near impossible. TiVo mastered that. That is why I have been a TiVo evangalist ever since I laid my hand on a Series 1 Sony unit back in 2000. It was upgraded once with a larger hard drive after the original died and still working. Having outlived it's usefullness it is sitting quietly in a corner gathering dust now. I guess I'm starting my own TiVo boneyard.


----------



## DrAV123 (Sep 12, 2008)

Mark W said:


> Yeah, I love my HR-10, but speedy it isn't. It's an absolute dog compared to an HR-20. And that's not including changing Season Pass priorities...when you see that Please Wait, This will take a Minute... you know it's time to go make a sandwich.


Yeah, seems the processor was to slow for the unit. Sometimes the wait was forever and sometimes it was quick. Couldn't figure out what the difference was from one time to the other. I had one irksome software glitch that they never seemed to fix... I assumed because TiVo was no longer supporting given that DirecTV was striking out on their own. Sometimes when you hit the record button when it was already buffering a live TV channel it would drop the video in the buffer. Upon playback it was not there. Also when you tried to rewind the clip to the beginning you would get a weird freeze condition.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

snoop said:


> One of the guys over at dbstalk claims to have talked to some super secret folks at directv who told him that the current HR platforms will NOT run the tivo s/w....


Link?


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Darn, was going FIOS for TV next summer and happily dump D*. I guess I'll stay, providing they actually do it. Wonder if my series 2 units will last that long with the 6.4a induced Monday night crashes. I know my series 1 will be fine. Hopefully they won't be too expensive, I need two.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Sweet!!!!! I haven't visited this forum in almost a year, being as how I switched to the crappy Directv HD-Dvr. I was just telling my wife last night how much better I still like my old HR10-250. The HR10 feels like the newer machine to me, it's MUCH faster than the HR20, and to me anyway, the menus are far faster and easier to navigate through. To Directv's credit though, the HR20 has at least been about 99% reliable in making sure it's recorded all the shows. This is a big change from when I first got it.

Man, I can't tell you guys how happy this news makes me!!!


----------



## clm47 (Aug 7, 2008)

This is great news because I've been wanting to get an HD TV. I've been with Directv since 1999. I currently have a zipper hacked Tivo and love it. Last year we switched to FIOS and my family hated their Motorola POS DVR. There billing department messed with me enough to switch back to Directv and I was once again popular for bring back the Tivo.
I have a 32" Sony Wega that does HD but it sucked because it's the old aspect ratio. I refuse to go back to cable for anything other than internet service so good move Directv, you have me forever now!


----------



## wpshell (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been a dedicated DirecTivo user since 2000. Currently have 4 zippered Series 2's. They are beginning to fail and I am ready to get a nice HDTV. Can't face the thought of an HR, so I was about to pull the plug and go cable & Tivo HD.
Now I'm going to wait and see. But to try to improve the odds of something good happening, I sent D* an email (via their website "Feedback"). I told them my history and made clear to them that I am not willing to accept a "watered down" Tivo. I want the full standalone Tivo feature set.
I told them that D* is the BEST content provider in the business and that Tivo is the BEST DVR maker in the business. D* owes it to their customers to provide the best of both worlds.
If everyone would impress on D*, early in the game, that we expect a full featured Tivo then maybe we'll get something close to it.


----------

